# Allergic reaction?



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Last night I did what ended up being a pretty major re scape to my 29g tank. I pulled a bunch of vals out, added some new plants and did a little cleaning. My arm was in the tank for probably about 30 minutes off and on. After finishing I was kicking back and evaluating the new look with a cold one and I noticed my forearm that had been in the tank was itching. Didn't think much of it at first but after a few minutes it was a little red and really itching. I thoroughly washed my arm and after a little while it seem to subside.

Anyone else experienced anything like this? I have never had this problem before. Am I nuts?

Thanks


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Do you have duckweed? I've heard that quite a few people can have allergic reactions to Duckweed.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Is this duckweed? SALVINIA MINIMA

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=49&category=genus&spec=Salvinia

It is one of the new plants I added. Although since this is a floater I added as I was finishing and didn't really have my arm in there afterward.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

No, it's not. Duckweed is much smaller and a brighter green with smooth leaves.

You could always be allergic to something else in the tank! Or it could have just been something else that caused an irritation.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

The same thing just happened to me. I do have duckweed so I wonder if thats it.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I wonder if Hydra played a roll in this???


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

If I mess in the tank for too long my hnads and arm will burn a bit and my skin will get real dry afterwards. Nothing a generous amount of lotion won't fix. I always thought it was from the slightly acidic ph of the water we use. I never thought about some kind of allergy. I don't have duckweed or hydra.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

my arm sometimes gets itchy. i see areas that get irritated after i wash my arm. maybe its the Dial liquid hand soap but when i just wash my hands and wrist those areas don't get irritated.

but if i have cuts in my hands i don't stick them in the tank until it heals.

i guess i should invest in those long aquarium gloves.


----------



## FreakIndeed (Jun 17, 2007)

After I finish working in my tanks I wash my hands and arm in seriously hot water with lots of soap. In the winter time this will dry my arm out and lots of itching indues. Maybe or maybe not what you experienced.

I DO however have a allergic reaction to bloodworms. If I touch the frozen kind with my bare hands I get small red dots that itch like nuts. If I accidently get the freeze dried type any where close to my nose I'll sneeze up a storm.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with the long gloves. I have them and always end up with water getting in them from the top whenever I put my arm just above level, like pulling something out of the tank.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

make sure to wash your whole arm off with soap/antibacterial. 
I've had rashes and dry skin from sticking my arm in the aquarium too much. I'm thinking it a combination of bacteria, and the water.


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

mikenas102 said:


> If I mess in the tank for too long my hands and arm will burn a bit and my skin will get real dry afterwards. Nothing a generous amount of lotion won't fix. I always thought it was from the slightly acidic ph of the water we use. I never thought about some kind of allergy. I don't have duckweed or hydra.


I wondered about ph as well. With co2 my tank stays around 6. It's good to know that I'm not the only one this has happened to though.

I doubt its the bacteria though, as I have swam in many rivers, lakes and ponds and never had a problem. I would think this is a similar bacterial environment to a freshwater aquarium?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

After a really recent episode where I learned that I'm allergic to the sap in mango skin (not mango, just the sap in the skin) I would definitely suspect some type of plant or plant sap contact. If you were working alot with them, I'd honestly suspect the vals- they're sturdy enough plants to produce some thick sap?

Another alternative is that you had a small scratch on your skin and something entered from the water?


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

FreakIndeed said:


> After I finish working in my tanks I wash my hands and arm in seriously hot water with lots of soap. In the winter time this will dry my arm out and lots of itching indues. Maybe or maybe not what you experienced.
> 
> I DO however have a allergic reaction to bloodworms. If I touch the frozen kind with my bare hands I get small red dots that itch like nuts. If I accidently get the freeze dried type any where close to my nose I'll sneeze up a storm.


LOL i have a severe allergic reaction to bloodworms I am fine as long as i dont touch them. I cant have freeze dried as if it gets inhaled or in my eyes i turn into mr puffy face lol. I spilled some frozen ones i was melting up on my leg and had super hives within 5min:mrgreen:

also most likely the itchy and redness was from having Your arm get wet and dry over and over again as you were planting. It just dries out the skin and irritates it. When you washed it with soap the soap may have had some goodies in it to help stop the irritation


----------

